# didymos ring sling



## monocyte (Jun 17, 2004)

anyone have one? thoughts?

I was able to get one at the LLL conference, and was wondering what thoughts were on it....I didn't know they made them ringed, I've only seen wraps, but, I havent worn a baby in a few years, and things have changed a bit!!


----------



## Katheda (Jun 23, 2005)

the Didymos company now makes them. I haven't tried one of theirs, I'm not sure if they are available in the US but I do have a Jakob Didy ring sling that is my daily carrier at the moment for both my 2 and 3.5 year old. They re both over 40 pounds and the Didy ring sling (mine was made by JessiH of BratsackBaby) is the only one shouldered carrier that is comfortable to use for them. Jan at Sleeping Baby Productions does wrap to ring sling redos as does a few other WAHMs. The popularity of them led Didymos to offer them to their European customers.

http://babywearingmama.com/catalog.php?category=38

From this site:
http://didymos.de/index.html
go to the "Das Tragetuch" tab and then the "neu: ring Sling" tab to see th eofficial version


----------



## accountclosed6 (Jun 29, 2005)

I've got a purple waves Didy that Jan at SBP made into 2 ring slings for me- and I love them! So wide and cozy and very easy to use. And Jan's shoulder style is the best RS in the business IMO.

I didn't realize that Didy was producing their own now. I'd be curious about their shoulder style- for me, that's what makes or breaks a RS!


----------



## Paxjourney (Mar 27, 2007)

I've got a Lilac Indio Ringsling made by Jan at Sleeping Babies Productions. I LOVE it Its the 3rd one I've owned. I have to say that It works great for bigger kids I just wish we were using RSs more. DD is just getting older and our BWing days will be at an end soon with only the occasional trip in a SSC. You can also find other wraps turned into ring slings. www.thegreenkangaroo.org sells storch wraps made into RS by Jan.


----------



## nugglemama (Feb 18, 2007)

I have never tried the didymos ones, but I love my sleeping baby ones. You can get them at Birdiesroom.com for Canadian mama's.


----------



## HopefulHeart (Mar 4, 2005)

I haven't used a sling didymos ringed but I have used (and still use) several didymos wraps I made into a sling. I have to say that they are the MOST comfy ring sling, imo.







Super comfy & supportive! Our indio RS is our snuggle carrier...usually gets DD to sleep quickly. We also have an Ellipsen RS and a Paul RS...both VERY comfy. In the past, I've also owned an Eva RS as well as the other colortone of Ellipsen.







They are some of my favorite slings! I think the next on my list will either be another indio or a waves RS!


----------

